# I just won a new heli-m help me set it up



## DROPTINE 14 (Jan 20, 2006)

for starters i currently shoot a destroyer350 with a octaine quiver,spott hogg sight and i think its called a dropzone rest. but i won this mathews from the guys at A-WAY outdoors and i have about $5-600 left in my hunting toy budget to set up this bow..... bring it on let me know how you would set up.... 30" draw, 70 lbs,rt hand.
should i keep shoting the same arrows i currently shoot? or buy new? since i am not forking out a grand for a new bow i might be able to come up with a little more for what hooks to the bow.

and the last question i have for this is i really like my destroyer and i dont want to get rid of her so what are your thoughts on having 2 bows? does it make you less consistant? better?


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

first of all...congrats on winning..second..if you like the set up you have on your first bow,why not set up the mathews with the same"if its not broke,dont fix it"..jmo ..third,there is nothing wrong with having a second bow,and it wont change how you shoot..the one thing having a second bow will do is save your season if the first has an issue,just grab the other and keep hunting..and if you have the same set up,it will or should be all good..again jmo..good luck and again..congrats


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

you have to get a QAD Ultra Rest...simply put, it is the best drop away on the market! i have some Trophy Ridge accessories on my bow, including the sight...its the vertical pin model and i absolutely love it


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

second...you should sell that POS matthews and buy a real bow like a Hoyt, PSE, or Darton!


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

ahh be nice waz..its not like he paid for it..


----------



## castforcash (Feb 25, 2009)

Waz_51 said:


> you have to get a QAD Ultra Rest...simply put, it is the best drop away on the market! i have some Trophy Ridge accessories on my bow, including the sight...its the vertical pin model and i absolutely love it


I have the QAD rest and I love it!!! As far as mathews being a pos, why would you say that wazzy???? I love my switchback. Used to have a pse, hated that bow. The shop I use sells both hoyt and mathews, I shot em both and just felt like the switchback was a better fit for me, guess its a Ford Chevy thing again, but to say a mathews is a pos is a stretch in my opinion! Wanna get ya out fishing, but these damn winds look like they are here to stay so back on topic I love my QAD, highly recommend it, I also have a g5 sight on mine and it is a rock solid sight, one stationary pin that's good for 10 to 20 yds. And a floating pin marked for 30 and 40, really like that set up! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

i love poking fun at matthews guys...theyre easily offended! :lol: its a decent bow but i shot them all back in august when i was buying a new one and i settled with the Hoyt Vector Turbo...the heli-m is so light that even with all the holes in the rider, the wind still pushes it around like a leaf in the breeze! the biggest problem that i have with matthews is that they use an open limb design...there is no support that contains them which can cause an unbelievable amount of limb shift which is coincidentally matthews number 1 warranty complaint!


----------



## castforcash (Feb 25, 2009)

I think I've had mine about 6 years now, no issues whatsoever. One thing I don't like about mathews is how they seem to just tweak last years model and market it as an all new model. Two of my buds shoot hoyts and they love em, only two bows I would ever own. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kniffee120 (Mar 2, 2012)

I shoot the New QAD ultra rest X or XD whatever it is. There is no other way to go on rests. I have shot almost all of them and i went back to the QAD its just that good. Sights, stabalizers, releases, peeps everything else is just kind of personal choice. some people like one pin sights and personally i like a 5 plus pin sight because i can shoot very consistently at any range (only cause i shoot a mathews LOL). So back on topic the only thing i can REALLY recomend is the rest, just get a QAD and you won't be dissapointed


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Waz_51 said:


> second...you should sell that POS matthews and buy a real bow like a Hoyt, PSE, or Darton!



Knock it off. I get enough of that crap over on AT...it wont fly here.
We're better than that.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Kelly Johnson said:


> Knock it off. I get enough of that crap over on AT...it wont fly here.
> We're better than that.


it was a joke man...we are better than that, unless you shoot a matthews! :evilsmile


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

I shoot the bowtech insanity, hands down best thing i've shot. My bro owns the Heli'm..... I do have two guys on our outdoors team that may be interested in it if you ever consider selling.


----------



## Wolverine1856 (Sep 26, 2006)

Congrats man!
I dumped my QAD HDX rest this year on my Z7 Extreme. I tried it out last year since it was the greatest thing since sliced bread. I went back to the whisker biscuit. The QAD is full capture but the arrow still move around if you lay the bow on your lap in the stand or while stalking. A nice rest but still not as good as the biscuit for a hunting bow.

Very happy with my K tech stabalizer, Matthews quiver, and the best decision I have made in a long time was buying the black gold surge sight. This is one impressive sight. Nice clean pins, constant in size, super bright, and individually adjustable in both the vertical and horizontal direction!


----------



## B1g daddy of 3 (Jul 1, 2011)

I have a friend that invested in the 7 pin IQ bow sight that thing is sweet. I also vote for the QAD HDX rest. Get it in lost camo if you can. Look for an Axion stabilizer they are just awsome.


----------



## ronhunter2007 (Jan 18, 2012)

hdx iq sight 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DROPTINE 14 (Jan 20, 2006)

Cool guys, i was thinking about a IQ. my dad has one and i can pick his bow up and shoot it fairly well for it being 1.5 in shorter than my draw leingth. and that qad hd looks like a good set up i think i will try one. thanks again!


----------



## Wolverine1856 (Sep 26, 2006)

I have a QAD HDX in Lost Camo sitting on the shelf if you are interested, PM me an offer. I used it for last season and pulled it off this summer.


----------



## langkg (Oct 26, 2004)

congrats on the bow. You're a lucky man!

My $0.02...

QAD Ultra rest, HHA sight, Carbon Express Maxima Hunters (buy bare shafts and fletch them with a Helix jig and Blazers), peep and a kisser and some Slick Tricks with your choice of quiver and you're ready to ROCK! Not sure why it took me so many years to come to this but it's a set up that works great for me. I know, different strokes for different folks but you asked..!!!... Good Luck.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

this type of bow needs a high quality mechanical broadhead to get the most out of it in terms of performance...mechanical heads offer more speed and balance better on arrows manufactured for today's high speed bows...to each, his own but you wont go wrong with a mechanical broadhead! take it from a guy who use to shoot fixed blade heads


----------



## langkg (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm not sure off hand how fast the Helium is but certainly it's faster than my 70 pound Outback. That said we probably agree it's a great bow but I think if he sets it up properly and shoots it properly he'd be just fine with a good fixed blade like a slick trick. You said it though 'to each his own'. 





Waz_51 said:


> this type of bow needs a high quality mechanical broadhead to get the most out of it in terms of performance...mechanical heads offer more speed and balance better on arrows manufactured for today's high speed bows...to each, his own but you wont go wrong with a mechanical broadhead! take it from a guy who use to shoot fixed blade heads


----------



## castforcash (Feb 25, 2009)

I shoot montecs out of my switchback and they serve me just fine, fly true and do a lot of damage. I watched this buck die from my stand, went less than 40yds!








Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mbatson (Oct 10, 2010)

I would jump on that Heli faster than a 40yr old virgin would a pornstar 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

B1g daddy of 3 said:


> I have a friend that invested in the 7 pin IQ bow sight that thing is sweet. I also vote for the QAD HDX rest. Get it in lost camo if you can. Look for an Axion stabilizer they are just awsome.


Question.....why does anybody need 7 pins on a bowsight?


----------



## ronhunter2007 (Jan 18, 2012)

skipper34 said:


> Question.....why does anybody need 7 pins on a bowsight?


so you can shoot 90 yards?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## B1g daddy of 3 (Jul 1, 2011)

The more you shoot at longer distances the better you get. I love to shoot at 55 yards, I want to shoot longer.


----------



## DROPTINE 14 (Jan 20, 2006)

As far as the 7 pin sight i practice at 99 yds, not that i would ever shoot at a deer at that range. but any chipmunk under 65 is in trouble. and i am happy with my blood runner heads. 
wolverine, when i get this in hand i may get ahold of you for that i dont know what color it will be.


----------



## Spoiler (May 28, 2011)

DROPTINE 14 said:


> As far as the 7 pin sight i practice at 99 yds, not that i would ever shoot at a deer at that range. but any chipmunk under 65 is in trouble. and i am happy with my blood runner heads.
> wolverine, when i get this in hand i may get ahold of you for that i dont know what color it will be.



99 yards not 100..lol


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

